# What do you collect?



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2007)

I have always been a collector of many things. 

*What do yall collect?*

I collect Lucy from Peanuts


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 17, 2007)

Makeup! Haha


----------



## bebs (Oct 17, 2007)

earrings ... maybe you could even say dvd's and make up is an of course


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Lucy from Peanuts--thats awesome!!

My mom would keep asking what I collect so it would be pretty easy to buy me things for b-days, Christmas, etc. Well I could never pick things b/c I'd find I'd get too much of one type of thing and my room would look cluttered :S I guess I just don't have my mother's klepto-gene. lol. 
I've started to get a lot of makeup (MAC wooo!) and do enjoy some nice looking candles though thats no where near a collection.


----------



## User49 (Oct 17, 2007)

Shell necklaces! I have a bit of an obsession with them. I recently went to Greece and was in heaven as they had soooo many different types! And cheap!


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 17, 2007)

I collect postcards, masks, and paintings although at the moment I can't get anymore paintings since I have no room left.

EDIT : I've also started collecting older/rarer books to fill the amazing library I will eventually have.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 17, 2007)

-MAC ofcourse! thanks to this website lol
-Dior makeup limited editions
-Designer perfumes
-lipgloss
-costume jewelry


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 17, 2007)

M.A.C. makeup.  You would not believe how much I have.  I've been collecting since 1997 but recently am a little turned off so I have stopped.  I've heard of people collecting coins, etc. but I never thought I would collect makeup!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 17, 2007)

- Makeup
- Religious propaganda (like pamphlets and free papers)
- Tickets from concerts and movies I've attended
- Pennies
- Stuffed animals (not the kind that children cuddle with though.)


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 17, 2007)

Makeup...I have so much I really don't need to collect anything else


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to collect pennies, but it's kind of faded out as I've gotten busier. I wouldn't say that I collect makeup because there aren't items that I lust after for my collection... But I do have inordinate amounts of it.


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Kitty
Starburst dishes from the 1950's
Coffee carafes from the 1950's


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to collect PEZ dispensers when I was younger but now I've moved on to:

- Afghani/Turkoman jewelery 
- Indian silver earrings (traditional/old)
- Interesting wooden boxes
- Cards/Postcards


----------



## Jot (Oct 18, 2007)

cinema tickets but i have no idea why.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 18, 2007)

Makeup (MAC, Dior LEs)
Purses (Louis Vuitton is my fav)
and Tarina Tarantino jewelry!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 18, 2007)

Makeup
Designer Bags
Swarovski
Perfume
Alexander McQueen scarves


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 18, 2007)

* I too love to collect things, and have been a collector since I was a little kid.  When I was little, my Mom started me on a porcelain doll collection; for every special occasion she would get me a gorgeous doll...I loved them, and still have all of them, although I haven't gotten any recently...The only one I've gotten in years is a little German dressed porcelain doll from a shop in the "German" area of Disney World...She was so beautiful I couldn't resist her.

Alas, the thing I collect now is Crystals, Rocks, and Minerals...When I was young, I started a collection...I LOVED rocks, and learned all about them...Then, I just stopped collecting...Then, my hippy girlfriend opened a Hippy-type store with all sorts of healing stones, Crystals and Minerals...Well, you can just say I got back 'into' collecting really, really fast!   Not only are the beautiful, but I also believe in the healing properties of Crystals and Minerals. I have a huge cabinet FULL of stuff, and need to get another very soon, as I am running outta room!

I also LOVE jewelry...Precious (Diamonds, Emeralds, etc.) and Semi-precious (Lapis Lazuli, Rhodochrosite, Quartz, etc.)...I have about a dozen large-stone bracelets, and I guess you could say I'm a jewelry collector too! Collecting the semi-precious stuff goes right along with the Rock/Mineral/Crystal collecting....It is SO MUCH FUN, and getting into all the different healing properties these stones have is not only interesting, but really fun....And I can honestly say I feel I've benefitted from the healing properties of minerals....I guess I'm just a crunchy granola chick at heart!*


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 18, 2007)

Well now my biggest collection pursuit is MAC!  But I also like to collect books and wine.  When I was younger I collected snow globes... they are so pretty.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 19, 2007)

I collect vinyls. not any vinyls but vinyls with music genre like Twisted Sister, Guns N Roses, Velvet Revolver, Blondie etc...

I also collect DVDs although that's grounding to a halt lol


----------



## vica (Oct 20, 2007)

i collect pretty aol cds  lol


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Oct 20, 2007)

I collect Pez dispensers and Hello Kitty.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 22, 2007)

Earliest editions I can find and afford of my favorite books, shorts that have the name of the places i've been to written across the butt, and small penguin stuffed toys/statues/keychains.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 23, 2007)

I also collect art deco thingies...frames, trays, mirrored things, sconces.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 23, 2007)

I collect besides MAC, other cosmetics, perfumes,silver mirrors (the little antique handheld ones ) bottles (like old perfume bottles, liquor crystal caraffes,old medical bottles, any interesting shaped/detailed bottle) , hello kitty (not my priority, currently) ,minerals/crustals/rocks (my Bh loves those as well so we have a few vintage display cases filled)  and i love jewelery,soes and purses-they are not exactly collectibles but i have so many and can't resist buying more, so it's 'collecting'


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Makeup really goes without saying haha (but specifically MAC glosses and pigments lol)

Umm I don't collect much but in the past I would collect Pez dispensers.  Now I've just accumulated a bunch of junk.  I guess you could say I have an extensive underwear collection!


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2007)

at the moment i collect MAC. I also collect Johanna Lindsey's books i got loads of them!!
and i also collect the empty MAC boxes..weird i know!


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

makeup, sock yarn, perfume and ladybug things for my daughter!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 26, 2007)

Makeup would be the obvious answer, so..

Souls. I collect souls. And cigarette cases.


----------



## Willa (Nov 1, 2007)

When I was younger, my parents, aunts, grand mothers started me a dolls of the world collection. So I have many of them but don't collect it anymore.

I used to collect erasers, stamps and stickers too.

Now, I love to find cheap (price) lamps from the 50's to the 80's. I have a small collection, because I have to contain myself from buying more of them.. hahaha

I have a great e/s selection too.

Soul, Funk and hip hop vynils, whenever I can find, I buy.
I was in heaven when I went to NYC last year... o_0


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 1, 2007)

A few years ago, I used to collect stamps and stationeries. I still do actually, but not as frequent/active as how I acquire my MAC & wines are these days!


----------



## frocher (Nov 1, 2007)

Old books and giraffes.


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Well besides makeup...not much. I guess possibly DVD's, since I buy about 3-4 every week...


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 6, 2007)

I used to collect silk scarves and I love to collect home decor books.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 6, 2007)

i collect beauty books lol. random


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm an insane MAC postcard/ mailer/ invite/ whatever collector!  I have them from back as far as 1994!  

Yes.. I look for them every .... ahem.. .every day. (laughing at myself because it's true!)

see my signature as they are all listed with many many pics in The Traincase..


----------



## somethingsinful (Nov 11, 2007)

It's corsets for me!


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

I collect brushes and make up cases. Oh and art prints. Some people can't go places without a pillow or something... with me, i CAN'T leave the city without like a painting on me. It's a disaster on planes.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 12, 2007)

i used to collect stamps {got into it from my uncle who has a HUGE collection!} but i stopped a very long time ago.. =/ i still keep my stockbooks though! they are so pretty to look at lined up all together

thennn i moved to collecting pre-paid phone cards.. unfortunately i had to stop because they got kinda 'discontinued' and replaced by paper receipts =P of course i still have all of them

so now i collect MAC i guess ^_^ i wish i had access to Blythe dolls cuz i'd definitely get into those if i could! i used to think they're creepy.. well.. i still do but they're kinda cute in their own creepy way lol


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 14, 2007)

Books, CDs, greeting cards, refrigerator magnets and nice shopping bags lol.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 16, 2007)

Besides make-up, I also collect jewelry. I love pearls and purple gold, and much of my annual salary went to completing sets of them last year. This year though, I'm laying back on the jewelry (they're expensive! LOL) and trying to focus on make-up instead because I want to build a career on this.

Ooh I also collect my plane tickets. I haven't been to many places though so I only have a few. And I've got fantasy books and Japanese Rock CDs and DVDs (though I've given up on that--must be a phase in my fan-girl life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I guess I'm just a collector at heart, and I get it from my dad, who collects PDAs.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 17, 2007)

lol makeup!!!!  and hello kitty stuffs =)


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 17, 2007)

Model horses!  Specifically Breyer.  And of course make-up - specifically stila and MAC.  oh - and tarte cheek stains.  can't resist the little holiday sets!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not the only philatelist on the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been collecting stamps for about ten years and absolutely love it. 

I also collect Beatles paraphernalia.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 21, 2007)

Makeup (MAC and blue nail polishes specifically)
Piggies! (as in pigs--not pigments, though I have really been getting into those lately!)
Books
Earrings and Rings

For the most part, those are my main collections that I actively pursue!


----------



## Jeisenne (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Kitty and old school Sanrio (My Little Twin Stars, etc.)
Dragons
Cartman from Southpark
Piglets
Bi-centennial quarters, any condition


----------



## velvett21 (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been collecting keychains since 1998.
My collection is pretty crazy because I collect them from every country or city that I've been to and I travel so much that I'm already halfway through my second passport book because I had no place left to stamp. So far my total at last count is 378.


----------



## Edie (Nov 23, 2007)

Besides MAC I don't really have anything that i really collect other than stupid stuff my dad buys me (like ugly cheapy ceramic jewellery boxes and flower ornaments) but I dont have the heart to throw away plus im a firm believer of when something is given from the heart its worth its weight in gold!  Plus I love me some Betty Boop stuff. But I dont really collect it.

EEK EDIT: Whenever I go overseas I MUST bring back some sort of jewellery souvenir. So I have a pretty collection now.


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

CDs. I think I have over 300 original cds at the moment. (I love music? A lot?) They make me pretty poor.

And pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like scrapbooking, so that helps out a lot.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 25, 2007)

MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's all I have the room for!


----------



## soaked (Nov 26, 2007)

concert tickets
MAC (mostly e/s)
crazy dramatic falsies! I don't know why, I never get to wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like to collect make up of course! lol but otherwise I kinds like to collect handbags because you can't just live with one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also my tickets from movies and concerts.


----------



## aeni (Nov 27, 2007)

I used to collect authentic CATS costume pieces.  I plan on buying a wig when I can!


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

My first collection was makeup related - I used to collect vintage powder compacts and old (more than 40 years) cosmetic items. But  my collection got stolen and I lost the heart to start rebuilding.

Now I collect kaleidoscopes. I have some gorgeous $$$ ones but I also like the cheapies, esp. ones that are promos or movie tie-ins.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

As a child, I collected a certain type of dolls.  I don't know the name of them.  I still have "the girls". 

 As an adult, I tried to start a small collection by Hallmark called "Tiny Talk".  It was d/c.  I can't find it anywhere.  Everything I see with Tiny Talk revolves around kids now.  This wasn't a child's toy.  It was a collectible.  

I do like Piglet.  I have just a few Piglets.  (Piglet as in Winnie the Pooh's friend).

I can't seem to collect much stuff due to the pets.


----------

